
Take two of the Seagate saga - transburgh
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/01/23/take-two-of-the-seagate-saga/
======
tdavis
Hmmm, at least I don't have to hijack a Windows PC to update the firmware now.
The question becomes, am I brave enough to try it?

Any success/horror stories from you guys yet?

